# New Audi Music Interface iPod & MP3 Integration Examined with Audi's Filip Brabec (Q7 Content)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

MP3 and iPod integration might just be the Holy Grail on the audio side of the industry. Many solutions are out there, though few offer fully navigable and sensible integration of the most dominant personal MP3 player industry – the Apple iPod.
Audi currently offers iPod integration for A3, A4, S4 and RS 4 models. Limited on the number of usable playlists, this current offering makes the most of the system with which it is mated, and is typical of other iPod integration kits available on the market today. However, their new solution for A6/S6, A8/S8 and Q7 takes things decidedly to the next level.
* Full Story *


----------



## jal6231 (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: New Audi Music Interface iPod & MP3 Integration Exami ... ([email protected])*

Part Numbers Please!


----------

